# Solved: How To measure Windows 7 & Vista Startup or Boot Time



## Hermitt43 (Jun 26, 2009)

I thought this might be of interest....​
*EDIT: Thanks Ent. I removed the link per your post.*
*No use in posting something that's irrelevant*.

Jim ​


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Not actually relevant. Vista etc records boot times in event viewer. 
Eventvwr
Applications and Service Logs
Microsoft
Windows
Diagnostics - performance
Operational


----------

